# Hello



## D16795 (Oct 12, 2010)

Greetings brethren. I have been lurking here for a week or so, getting the lay of the land, and seeing all the wisdom passed around. I don't know that I can offer much to my brothers here, other than my sincere thanks to you all for sharing your knowledge and passion for our common pursuit. 

David Ramsey
Mound Lodge #122
Taylorville, Illinois


----------



## MacFie (Oct 12, 2010)

Howdy!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Traveling Man (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome, it's nice to hear from someone from southern IL.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 12, 2010)

D16795 said:


> Greetings brethren. I have been lurking here for a week or so, getting the lay of the land, and seeing all the wisdom passed around. I don't know that I can offer much to my brothers here, other than my sincere thanks to you all for sharing your knowledge and passion for our common pursuit.
> 
> David Ramsey
> Mound Lodge #122
> Taylorville, Illinois


 
Bro. David, you are most certainly welcome to be a part of the knowlege base here at Masons of Texas. I can fully respect the careful observation of any situation or conversation prior to jumping full into "it". As to "what" you can offer, an ear to listen, and a mouth to offer good council. Take your time soak it all in, we'll be here when you find that thread worth commentary. If that does not work.... well you can be like me, a "silent lurker"

Welcome aboard!


----------



## mark! (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome Bro. David.  There is definitely tons of great reading material here.  Glad to have you here.


----------



## 6229 MAC (Oct 19, 2010)

passion for our common pursuit, sums it all up...Welcome !


----------



## peace out (Oct 20, 2010)

Howdy!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Oct 20, 2010)

Howdy Brother!!


----------



## JTM (Oct 20, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Oct 20, 2010)

Welcome aboard Bro. David.


----------



## JTM (Oct 20, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------

